# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  گرفتن خروجی از اطلاعات به صورت نمودار در اکسل

## tooka123

سلام , یه دونه نمودار از اطلاعات دیتابیس با جاوا درست کردم حالا چه طوری این نمودار رو تو فایل اکسل خروجی بگیرم , یعنی همون نمودار رو در اکسل طراحی کنم

----------

